# Clomid - does anyone know what first!



## lisagills (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi.
I have pcos and haven't had a natural period since coming off the pill a year ago. This is typical as basically I don't get periods ever really.

We have now been referred to Fertility clinic who have said that I will not be ovulating so they are going to put me on Clomid. I have a scan booked in a couple of weeks to check I am not pregnant and have not ovulated extremely recently (i.e. the all clear to get started with treatment). They siad they will then make me have a period.
Does anyone know how this works - do I get given tablets to bring on a bleed?
How long after doing this do I start taking Clomid? 
How long after taking Clomid would I expect to ovulate?
When would I expect to be scanned to see if I have ovulated?
When would be the most likely time to conceive?
As you can see I know absolutely nothing! I should have asked all this at the time but it was all a little over whelming!

Thank you for any help!
Lisa


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

hi 
you will usually be given norethisterone which you take for five days and this brings on a bleed up to a week later.  when you start bleeding you will take clomid, usually for five days starting on cycle day 2 (cycle day one being the first day of your bleed).  you usually ovulate any time between cycle day 10 and 18, it depends how clomid affects you really.  some clinics offer tracking scans, others don't, so you'll have to ask that at your appointment.  if you are not scanned you can try ovulation predictor strips, but be warned that they are not always reliable for women with PCOS due to our hormone levels being out of balance anyway.  i always found that i could tell exactly when i was ovulating on clomid anyway as i had very sharp ovulation pains around day 13/14.
good luck
x


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

hi 

Im same ive got pcos and had 3 periods in over 2 yrs. They gave me provera 2 bring on my af but it took 12days after finishing provera 4 my af 2 appear. Unfortuantly every1 is different so no1 ca guarentee when ur gona ovulate. Im on my 1st cycle and on cd 24 and from what ive experienced and been told from 1 set of blood tests i havent ovulated but still got anotyher set of results 2 get. Ovulation can occur anytime from cd7 until cd 28 unfortuantly it just depends on the individual. They say u usually ovulate 6 to 14 days after finishing ur clomid, but once again depends on the individual.  U may get scans every month 2 check if ur ovulatin or they may just do cd21 blood tests 2 tell from ur hormone levels, it just depends on ur clinic. 4 example im only gettin cd21 bloods each month. Well this month i had bloods takin on cd17 and cd20 and will find out thurs if ive 2 get anymore.

Clomid can have alot of side effects, so most women find it helps 2 take it bout an hour b4 bed so u sleep through most of them plus remember drink loads.

Good luck xxx


----------



## lisagills (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you... I feel like I know a bit more what to expect. They definitely said they would be scanning me to see if there were any follicles after taking Clomid so fingers crossed!


----------



## Notamummyyet (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi lisagills   I'm on my first round of Clomid so maybe I can help.
I'm on Provera (same thing as Norethisterone) to bring on AF before starting Clomid, and have had the scan to check I'm ready. Expecting AF about 12 days after I finish Provera tomorrow, then will take Clomid days 2-6. My clinic offers tracking scans and insist that you have them, so I'll be going in a couple of times to have a transvaginal ultrasound on days 12 and 15 I think (I have to ring the nurses on cycle day 1 to book in). Annoyingly the scans are always mid-morning and I'm a primary teacher so will have to organise cover for my class, which is disruptive for them. It has to be done though so trying not to feel too guilty!

Good luck with your treatment and please ask any more questions, I'm new to this too but will help if I can! xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi girls

For all you new girls, please take a look at the following page, it has all the freq asked questions and abreviations etc regarding the site in general
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

Here is the link to the clomid side effects
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

And don't forget to join in the chatter with all the rest of the clomid girls, all at different stages so they will be able to answer anything that might pop up
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218687.0


----------



## lisagills (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello. Thank you - I think I was trying to be over precise trying to plan when everything might happen. My husband is away a lot with work and I was hoping to make sure this didn;t clash with the times he needed to be around! ;-)
Sounds like everyone is different and we won't kow timescales until we start this ourselves. Only one week to go til my scan so will get started soon anyway! 
Yeah the scans seem to be mid morning which is ok for me (I don't have to abandon a class of children!) but it is still a bit awkward to explain as I am not too keen on letting on where I actually am!
xx


----------

